# What are you getting for yourself for Christmas?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Pictures are worth a 1000 words. MMMMMMM.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn Dave. Maybe a box of Cohiba lanceros for me.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I got me two Rene Mir Ajo custom rolled, and the other two I got got me some taboadas. So I got me some Ajos and some Taboadas. Bargain.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

It'll be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Cigar Bible by MRN
SLR PC's


Nothing big... just the regulars- I spend enough when its not a holiday LOL


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Pictures are worth a 1000 words. MMMMMMM.


I admire your restraint Dave.

I already got my present to self, I needed a new watch so I bought a Seiko orange monster.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Pictures are worth a 1000 words. MMMMMMM.


You mean pictures are worth over 1000 (USD)..
Nothing this year due to over spending on Home Renovations and certain Cigar Internet sites since Ive been on CS...But Im happy with that..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Its on my list, but if no one gets it for me then I'm getting either a Zassenhaus hand crank coffee grinder or the FreshRoast Plus coffee roaster.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Pictures are worth a 1000 words. MMMMMMM.


You must've been a very good boy this year, Dave.

I wish myself would buy me as many fine smokes as yourself buys you. :r

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I did pick up four Opus from my local, as well as 4 Anejo, 2 BTL's and some Hemingway Maduro's from a shop in FL. I've spent more on these 12 smokes this month than I've spent in the past 4 months on Cbid.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am all done until Jan 1 2006.

I have boughten enough for myself.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Some nice stuff guys, and Dave VERY VERY NICE STUFF. 


As for me, haven't decided whether to get a box of BBF's or a couple boxes of NC's. Maybe a Palio cutter?.. Hell whatever I decide to get, I don't deserve it.

As for Anita, our anniversary is in 3 days and it being so close to Xmas it will be a combined present of jewelry that will take me half the year to pay for.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

floydp said:


> As for Anita, our anniversary is in 3 days and it being so close to Xmas it will be a combined present of jewelry that will take me half the year to pay for.


But you know Frank .... thats a worthy investment. Heck of a lady you have there. Congrats to you two.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Pictures are worth a 1000 words. MMMMMMM.


If you have decent will power, someday you will be showing off your prize sticks from that Altadis golden era of 03-05. Just think what we will be calling this time, 8 years from now. Actually we don't know do we, since the Habanos 2000 wrapper is kind of new. You prolly circumvented all that foolishness by just buying 4 boxes of 98's.

As far as what I'm getting, oh prolly 2 boxes with the rest going toward the credit card balance. Gaming PC's for young teen boys don't come cheap.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

home theater + custom shelves. no pics until the end of the month...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

you guys don't EVEN want to know!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

colgate said:


> If you have decent will power, someday you will be showing off your prize sticks from that Altadis golden era of 03-05. Just think what we will be calling this time, 8 years from now. Actually we don't know do we, since the Habanos 2000 wrapper is kind of new. You prolly circumvented all that foolishness by *just buying 4 boxes of 98's.*
> 
> As far as what I'm getting, oh prolly 2 boxes with the rest going toward the credit card balance. Gaming PC's for young teen boys don't come cheap.


Ding Ding.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> Pictures are worth a 1000 words. MMMMMMM.


I'm getting a train ticket to OH


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce said:


> you guys don't EVEN want to know!!!!


Yeah but we actually get to smoke ours.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Pictures are worth a 1000 words. MMMMMMM.


A new digital camera.  Wanna trade?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Are those '98's?! Got myself a laptop finally!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Congrats Dave!

As for me, I am going with another Party Short Cab and a couple of boxes of Trini Robustos. I may have to eek out a box of 898's too...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Some nice stuff guys, and Dave VERY VERY NICE STUFF.
> 
> As for me, haven't decided whether to get a box of BBF's or a couple boxes of NC's. Maybe a Palio cutter?.. Hell whatever I decide to get, I don't deserve it.
> 
> As for Anita, our anniversary is in 3 days and it being so close to Xmas it will be a combined present of jewelry that will take me half the year to pay for.


Congrats on your Anni..I feel for you on the half a year thang. Its worth it, right..


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Jeep, Lift kit, Tires, wheels, new F&R bumpers, CB Radio, Xm Radio, and last but not least:


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Well I just spent close to $600 on some of Castro's Finest Stogies!!!!!!!!!!!
Photos to follow....when they arrive!!!! Christmas is going to be special for my WineCooler!!!!!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

No stogies for me...

my mother has already implimented the "you getting 2 jobs and paying for car insurance next semester"

woe is me.

As for a present from the folks, I asked for a new phone...the Sprint Version of the Moto Razr


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

New power amp and pre amp for the stereo, I want some cigars, but no cash.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

absolutely nothing... all my disposable income (read: none) will be going to gifts for the family and friends.... any extra just goes to tuition..


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks exactly like what i've been getting myself for the last few months for Christmas! :w :w :w


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The Cigar Bible by MRN
> 
> Nothing big... just the regulars- I spend enough when its not a holiday LOL


 :tpd:


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

floydp said:


> Some nice stuff guys, and Dave VERY VERY NICE STUFF.
> 
> As for me, haven't decided whether to get a box of BBF's or a couple boxes of NC's. Maybe a Palio cutter?.. Hell whatever I decide to get, I don't deserve it.
> 
> *As for Anita, our anniversary is in 3 days* and it being so close to Xmas it will be a combined present of jewelry that will take me half the year to pay for.


Happy anniversary to you both. No skimping now Frank, Anita's a keeper  
Have a great day you two.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I won't get myself anything this time of year. I just throw out hints to the loved ones that are simple and can be bought without my being there. This year I threw out the idea of a nice cigar ashtray along with the usual stuff.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Good call steve! I might make myself an ashtray on the lathe this break.. Thing is, if I screw it up, that's an expensive piece of wood I'm out.. I may have to trade some sticks to DownUnder LLG for some cool Aussie wood for me to make bowls out of...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lumpold said:


> I got me two Rene Mir Ajo custom rolled, and the other two I got got me some taboadas. So I got me some Ajos and some Taboadas. Bargain.


You know what, your right James. I don't need anything else for the rest of the year. Oh, and those Rene Mir Ajo's smell unbelievable! Don't know if I can wait for xmas day!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

for me - 2 boxes of bolivar pc - ARA MAR03 - I deserve it!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Since I cant buy any cigars until Jan 01 2006.

I was thinking about maybe getting myself a photo of Klugsys cigars for my office and a few wallet sizes as well.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Lets see....ummmm, I think some of the following

Cohiba Lanceros
Cab of Punch SS no. 1's
2 boxes of Party Charlottes (98)
Box of Diplo #2's
Box of Monte Esp. #2's
Box of RA 898's
2 boxes of Punch RS11
2 boxes of RASCC

That's it for now


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Lets see....ummmm, I think some of the following
> 
> Cohiba Lanceros
> Cab of Punch SS no. 1's
> ...


 :r !!!Whewww! You must have been very good this year. Or Santa is your Daddy....


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Going to the B&M tomorrow after work to see what they have. Just getting to go there is a treat for me. It's almost a two hour drive, one way, so it's nice when I get the time to just look around and BS with the owner.

Can't afford much after spending everything on the wife and kids.... :r 

Well, I guess I did just receive some Boli RC's and RyJ Churchills..... :tg


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

An Apartment on the beach, for a year in Cozumel Mexico :0)


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mikes said:


> An Apartment on the beach, for a year in Cozumel Mexico :0)


WOOOHOOO!!!!

Damn Mike, nice score! So do you have a spare bedroom that the wife and I can stay in???? 

Merry X-Mas to you bro.

XXX


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!!
> 
> Damn Mike, nice score! So do you have a spare bedroom that the wife and I can stay in????
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you as well )

Only 1br but I have a futon in the living room. Btw I don't remember if you needed another Havana CLub Guyabera or Polo SHirt but I put a few up 4sale over on BOTL.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sweet... I'm there man, I love those Polo's... yeah just remember. I'll keep buying 'em as long as you're sellin' 'em.. I wear them out fast 

Thanx for the heads up Mike!

Dustin
XXX


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

that's a nice lil christmas presant =)

i've never smoked a party 898. I had one from the 1980's, and it was the first plugged cigar i ever had....haven't given the 898's a chance since


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Xmas present to me = cabinet humidor !

...how do I fit this under the tree....?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

sirwood said:


> Xmas present to me = cabinet humidor !
> 
> ...how do I fit this under the tree....?


put the tree on top


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm getting a new wallet. a new hot water heater for the house... uh.... i may get my wife a pie rack (she asked for it - not that i keep her "in the kitchen) or some jewelry or a new microwave for over the stove...

we're getting my step-son some dishes and tools... maybe a small TV so he can leave my other 27" TV here when he moves out after he graduates... and his graduation present will be luggage. :SM to help facilitate the move.. :gn


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

94 Monte#4
95 Monte#3
97 RyJ Churchill Tubos
98 Monte Especials
98 Punch RS12
98 RyJ Coronas
98 Hoyo Short Coronas
Trinidad Fundadores

and a few others...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought myself one of these  : 


Oh and went in on a buy with a man I like to call "Mr. Pusha Man".

Now I gotta get stuff for my wife...eeeeesh...


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't know, I've already dropped almost $400 on Xmas presents on the fam so I don't know what I'm gonna end up getting for myself. 

I got my first credit card EVER yesterday afternoon and guess what, I've already maxed it out :hn 

Got my dad a box of 03 Hoyo du Princes, if I don't get myself any maybe he'll share


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's a couple from Freddy to Freddy that have arrived. Waiting on about 8 other boxes to arrive. Boli R.C.s from 1999 and R&J Coronas from 1998.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

And the Boli R.C.'s.


----------



## Hot Skanks (Apr 2, 2005)

Mikes said:


> An Apartment on the beach, for a year in Cozumel Mexico :0)


If we go, can we come with you?


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

I was going to say nothing, but remembered I picked up some new humi-beads today. I guess that was my gift to myself this year. Since this will be our first Christmas as husband and wife, any money I would spend on myself is being spent on gifts for her. It's okay, it will be worth it when I see her smile. I'm sure she'll give me a smile too


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I guess my cup finally runnith over.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You fargin bastidge!!!!!!


SO JEALOUS RIGHT NOW Dave!


XXX


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You fargin bastidge!!!!!!
> 
> SO JEALOUS RIGHT NOW Dave!
> 
> XXX


Just lit my first. (Not from this box) Wow!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

A box of VR Clasicos, no doubt. Maybe a box of Fonseca #1 as well. I tried one Fonseca and it surprised me. Something I liked about it. I guess that's it pedestrian enough that I wouldn't feel guilty about burning one playing golf.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I guess my cup finally runnith over.


Like we didn't know it was Dave who ended up with these..... :r


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I guess my cup finally runnith over.


Am I sensing another contest comng up?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm trying to find all the Anejos - Have the #48 , #49 , #55 and had the #77 until I torched it . Still looking for the #46 and #50 and if possible more #77's . :z


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

*Part One (The Alcohol):*

*Part Two (The Cigars):*

*Part Three (The Cigars Cont'):*
_Not in yet...photos to follow._


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Holy crap! That's nice jgrimball! But what is a silver bottle of jager? I've had the green bottle.. silver = special edition or somfin?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Just lit my first. (*Not from this box*) Wow!


HOLY CRAP DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have more than that box????????


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Holy crap! That's nice jgrimball! But what is a silver bottle of jager? I've had the green bottle.. silver = special edition or somfin?


Just a speical Christmas tin the green bottle comes in.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Just a speical Christmas tin the green bottle comes in.


oh, ok.. sweet


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm gettin nuttin for christmas...
mommy and daddy are mad...
i'm gettin nuttin for christmas...
cuz i aint been nuttin but bad...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

my subs arrived today. still not buying cigars. if i see a 5-pack that i like for under $20, that's about my limit.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> *Part Two (The Cigars):*


I know who your vendor is! 

I may try to find a nice aged box of PCs for myself (and the wife need not know. . .)


----------



## Paroni (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello,

Already got a box of AF Don Carlos EL robustos.

Now i only need to convince myself on the fact, that i REALLY need that Aristocrat plus 48 THC cabinet before next summer. 

It´s never too early.

Oh, what an Xmas i´m gonna have.


----------



## CustomsUSAgent (Feb 8, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Here's a couple from Freddy to Freddy that have arrived. Waiting on about 8 other boxes to arrive. Boli R.C.s from 1999 and R&J Coronas from 1998.


Excellent. Think I'll have the same.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> I'm gettin nuttin for christmas...
> mommy and daddy are mad...
> i'm gettin nuttin for christmas...
> cuz i aint been nuttin but bad...


blake, what is so sad about your song is that as a kid, my siblings and I had to sing that every year at the American Legion Hall... :c


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

mmblz said:


> my subs arrived today. if i see a 5-pack that i like for under $20, that's about my limit.


Man, you're a hungry guy. What kind did you get? Turkey, ham, or roast beef? :w


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

If i had any cash left over, id be indulging in a box of PSD4's


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A refill of Xanax.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> A refill of Xanax.


footballs or bars?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nooner said:


> footballs or bars?


Industrial strength...


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

Bought myself a Taylor Made R580XD driver last night....I don't think it will help my game but it's so damn big I don't think I will ever miss the ball


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Txdawg said:


> Bought myself a Taylor Made R580XD driver last night....I don't think it will help my game but it's so damn big I don't think I will ever miss the ball


I got the Taylor R5 driver last spring.. Your gonna love It..

I was not going to get cigars from christmas than all the sudden.. BAM! one thing led to another.. this is what I picked up.

5 Pack of Party Shorts.
6 Fuente Anejo's 2 77's 2 55's and 2 46's
2 Hemmingway Work of art maduros
1 Hemmingway Signature maduro
1 Hemmingway Between the Lines..


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I have never before had the bad luck I have had this Christmas. 

I was SOOO looking forward to these, but first I got mold ...



and mold plus cracked feet ...



both which have been returned.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

... then fakes which many have already seen, also returned ...



Finally, I have received something worth keeping. I am drained. I am thinking Richard had the right idea about abstaining from December purchases. Merry Christmas!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

This is not a pic of mine. They are still in transit but I've been good this year so I treated myself to my first cab. How'd I do?


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

My final tally of self bought gifts stands at:

4 Opus
5 Anejo
2 Maddy Hemingways
2 Between the lines

and

A box of 2005 Monte D EL's

I lied to myself and told me that I was a very good boy this year.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Box of PSD 4
Few Bolivar PC's


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

I hit the button on a box of 99 clasicos and a box of apr 04 coros today. all smiles.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

colgate said:


> I hit the button on a box of 99 clasicos and a box of apr 04 coros today. all smiles.


Personal experience and OLS's bathtub **** review? Nice choices.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

A box of Boli PC's.....my first attempt.

I have to wait until the 1st st of the year, but still my x-mas present.

Needless to say, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Sublimes (Dec 17, 2005)

Probably Cohiba Esplendidos and a cabinet of Lusitania.
Also found some Partagas Solomones, but don't know to buy it or not.....


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Already got it- got myself a Lotus table lighter, a big mfing triple torch that holds a gawdawful amount of butane.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

I knew Santa always appreciated me giving him cookies and a bottle of bourbon all those years.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Trini Reyes and Hoyo Shorts.

Don't quite have my hands on them yet.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> This is not a pic of mine. They are still in transit but I've been good this year so I treated myself to my first cab. How'd I do?


The exact same cab I purchased for myself. Excellent choice.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

_I knew Santa always appreciated me giving him cookies and a bottle of bourbon all those year_s.










That Fat sonofabitch never gave me anything like that

Christmas herf at opies house !


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Another small present from Santa

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc1900013hk.jpg

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc1900066yf.jpg


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Personal experience and OLS's bathtub **** review? Nice choices.


yeah on the first box, yeah on the second. Cohiba Robusto, getting back to basics. Can't wait.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, I just got done my Christmas shopping:
ERDM Choix '03
RASS '03
Upmann Mag 46 '01
Monte 3 '04


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

mr.c said:


> _I knew Santa always appreciated me giving him cookies and a bottle of bourbon all those year_s.


Holy Schnikes!!!!

Nice, very nice.... I approve! :w

XXX


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

A date with Ciera Sage, my favorite **** star.

Unfortunately I missed her recent visit to my area, so it'll have to be sometime early next year.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Ho ho ho

First wish came true. Second, well a guy can dream!


----------



## mobsix (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I had to get myself something.... I came across a box of H.Upmann Monarcas from 01 so I jumped. Damm they smell good. After they rest a bit I will fire one up and post a review. It is a very Merry Christmas indeed!
-Matthew :u :w


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I got myself a new humi, hygrometer and some cigars DHL say were stolen. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

mobsix said:


> Well I had to get myself something.... I came across a box of H.Upmann Monarcas from 01 so I jumped. Damm they smell good. After they rest a bit I will fire one up and post a review. It is a very Merry Christmas indeed!
> -Matthew :u :w


 Beautiful Matthew. 'Tis the season. Great buy!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

mr.c said:


> _I knew Santa always appreciated me giving him cookies and a bottle of bourbon all those year_s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that made me laugh!!!! Very funny.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

colgate said:


> Ho ho ho
> 
> First wish came true. Second, well a guy can dream!
> 
> ...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

colgate said:


> Ho ho ho
> 
> First wish came true. Second, well a guy can dream!


Is that Anne Hathaway?!

Has anybody seen her in the movie "Havoc".


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I would like to be able to try all the Fuente Anejos , so far I've had the #77 and # 55 , have the #48 and #49 in my humi but I haven't seen the #46 or the #50 . I think I spent more on cigars this month then all of 2005 . Guess I'm done for a while . :u


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got myself a Sirius Radio last month. I will get to follow Howard Stern. I also discovered Cigar Dave on it. 

Next month I will pick up a new humidor. Mine is just not cutting it lately. It is a good sice won, but has no trays or dividers. It also has been stuggling to keep the cigars in shape for winter. I just ordered beads, so that should help.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I got myself a Sirius Radio last month. I will get to follow Howard Stern. I also discovered Cigar Dave on it.
> 
> Next month I will pick up a new humidor. Mine is just not cutting it lately. It is a good sice won, but has no trays or dividers. It also has been stuggling to keep the cigars in shape for winter. I just ordered beads, so that should help.


Where is Cigar Dave on the Sirius dial?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

OpusXtasy said:


> Where is Cigar Dave on the Sirius dial?


He is on 117, tha Advice Channel. They play him from 1:-4 on Saturdays and replay it from 7-10 on Sundays.


----------

